# Cant find my first post with pics



## adicted (Jun 23, 2011)

I posted my first smoke in the beef section and cant find it...Can an admin help me out on this....


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 23, 2011)

Sometimes new folks have to wait for the admin to look at em..

Patience grasshopper!!

  Craig


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 23, 2011)

ahh yes the wait


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm sure it will be up soon.


----------

